
The H1B Visa Slavery at Facebook - Ceezy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CIXZljyQAo
======
Porthos9K
It's time to start calling H1B holders and other immigrant workers what they
really are: they're _scabs_ , workers brought in because they will tolerate
pay and working conditions that citizens will not.

~~~
Ceezy
Not all migrant face deportation if they do not comply what they are told to.
Regulations around migration need to change, but no migration is impossible.

~~~
Porthos9K
I'm not pushing for "zero migration". However, I don't think migration should
be driven by business interests. A person who wants to move to another country
should be able to do so.

However, I don't think a business should be able to say, "We can't find a
citizen who meets our requirements, so we want to bring in a foreign worker."

